# Brazilian Quantum (Santana)



## rmolive (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to present my Quantum to you, below are some recent pics of the car. I hope you like.

Quantum (Santana) CL 1987 
- Engine 1.8 L
- Interior Brown
- 17" Orbit Wheels with Bridgestone Potenza 205/40








Night Shot


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Looking great! Nice photos too!


----------



## rmolive (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks man


----------

